
Why Church chose lambda (2009) - networked
http://www.wisdomandwonder.com/link/3022/why-church-chose-lambda
======
qewrffewqwfqew
For those as confused as I was: "x^" is how the author renders "x̂" (or
x-with-circumflex, for the font-challenged).

~~~
poizan42
Something seems to be wrong with how Chrome renders this:
[http://imgur.com/a/z1tLz](http://imgur.com/a/z1tLz)

~~~
swampthinker
Funny, works fine on mobile Chrome:
[http://imgur.com/ZZseIyB](http://imgur.com/ZZseIyB)

~~~
zerocrates
It actually works fine for me on Chrome on Linux if I change the font to
almost anything but Verdana. The mobile Chrome screenshot seems to be using
Roboto, so that would explain the difference.

A bug in Verdana (as it seems to affect Firefox on Linux too)?

~~~
poizan42
Is it even op to the font to decide this? It seems that there's some confusion
about whether it should combine with the previous or the following character.

~~~
zerocrates
Combining characters are defined (in Unicode, at least) to always combine with
the previous base character.

------
tempodox
Not that it kept me awake at night, but the question did pop up in my head
from time to time. It may be more a topic of cultural history than anything
else, but it's nice to get close to an answer.

------
conceit
Ah, this makes much more sense considering the big lambda, that is just an
angle, ie. a big ^, \hat, carret, whatchamacallit - not a topped over small y.

------
crb002
B^A counts functions from A to B. Curious if he was thinking about
exponentials.

